# loft position



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

How much open space do I need around my loft. can I place it at the edge of trees looking out onto some open space and is there a minimum amount of open space needed. Thanks, Keystonepaul


----------



## gsstage2 (Jul 2, 2009)

I planned my loft to have the most amount of sunshine exposure as possible, while they are in there flypens. If you are limited in space I would say place it where ever you have to but get your flypens in the sun. My East wall is against the trees. I can barely fit my lawn mower between it and the tree line of my property.


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jeff I was kinda thinking of my flypens into the sun. I guess I more asking is space in relation to birds coming back and finding the loft. I understand I'll be acclimating them to the loft and flying them from the loft at first, etc (or so I'm gathering) but when I start to take them short distances and let em does the amount of open space/yard/field matter for the birds while thier in the air and trying to locate home or doesn't it matter. The lofts I've seen pics of all seem to be open around them or in front of them for a good distance from what I've seen in pics. Thanks, Keystonepaul


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The best and easiest answer is to do the best you can, give them as much room as you can and they will adjust to the situation.


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Renee. I was checking out your website and it was nice and all, but I really think once you get the fever you'll build some really, really nice lofts. ..................... On a serious note, those are absolutely beautiful and seem to be really well thought out and well executed as well!!! You have given me a bunch to think about and ponder as I get my plans for my own loft together and built. Thanks for the inspiration. Keystonepaul


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

keystonepaul said:


> Thanks Renee. I was checking out your website and it was nice and all, but I really think once you get the fever you'll build some really, really nice lofts. ..................... On a serious note, those are absolutely beautiful and seem to be really well thought out and well executed as well!!! You have given me a bunch to think about and ponder as I get my plans for my own loft together and built. Thanks for the inspiration. Keystonepaul


 just rememeber when you do build your loft to build the biggest possible loft you can for the number of birds you will possibly have now and later on in the game, then you will be already ahead of the game  the more space you have the better it is ,is always the best way to think ahead


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Main thing is the birds need sunlight so try to face the front toward the south as much as possible. 

Tony


----------

